# moving without taking them with me...?



## mom2johny3 (Jul 28, 2014)

My mother-in-law is currently living in a cockroach infested apartment. We are moving her out of there and into our house. My question is What is the best way to make sure we don't bring any of her apartment bugs to our house and if a few squeak through how do make sure they do not live and spread though our house? She is going to have a basement apartment so all of her furniture will come. I am afraid there are a bunch in her couch as I have seem them crawling on it and pretty much on everything else too. They are even IN her fridge, but that will not be coming. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Take it to the dump, not worth it to take a chance.
Any of the solid wood stuff you can see 100% would be fine.
I'd go so far as taping my cuffs when helping her move.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Rent a POD and put all of her stuff in it. Get an exterminator to bomb it.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

maybe even bomb the appt BEFORE you move. Still, thats no guarantee. then, dump the sofa, at leasst, you wiont have them in your cuffs, like joe said.


----------



## mom2johny3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas. The bombing her apartment before we move her and the bombing inside the moving truck with her stuff in it do sound like good ideas. The ideas I had were, No packing boxes in the house. Each item gets wiped down and strait out the door to the truck, nothing gets set down in the house after it has been wiped down. I am just not sure about what to do with the cloth where they can get inside. I was thinking of maybe putting her couch and wingback chairs in giant furniture bags and spraying or bombing inside then sealing the bag up tight. Not sure how long to leave them in the bag. I don't know how long it would take them to die on their own, in case they survive the spray/bomb, just by being trapped inside a bag.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

If you wanted to get inventive you could build a large box out of plywood, put her stuff in it, heat the inside to 250 degrees for 2 to 3 hours... 

Nothing will survive...


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you have access to a storage shed? You could use that as a place to hold and "bomb" stuff before bringing it into the house.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

mom2johny3 said:


> My mother-in-law is currently living in a cockroach infested apartment. We are moving her out of there and into our house. My question is What is the best way to make sure we don't bring any of her apartment bugs to our house and if a few squeak through how do make sure they do not live and spread though our house? She is going to have a basement apartment so all of her furniture will come. I am afraid there are a bunch in her couch as I have seem them crawling on it and pretty much on everything else too. They are even IN her fridge, but that will not be coming.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


they have eggs that can be brought in the house, i wouldn't bring any thing in my house from their, even clothes should be wash or dry cleaned , just don't mess around, if german roach's those are the worst and dirty ones the multiply fast, if that infested you sure have a problum not yet but you will , after you do what you do i would get my house sprayed any way, just in case my 2 cents


----------

